# X-fuel labs  ?



## Markus (Jun 16, 2016)

Heard a thing or two about this lab. Met a  rep the other day, but he had also offered like 2-3 other labs he was carrying.  Is that normal for people to be able to get their hands on so many different kinds ? 

Looking to start a solid cycle for this summer,  so many different labs,   Everyone says do your research or what not, but is it a bad thing to try out a new lab that the super jacked and ripped guy is offering


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2016)

Its tricky man..You have to trust your guy...It could be anything in that bottle


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2016)

Super jacked ripped guys can be scammers too. He could be some fat slob living in his parents basement for all u know. Be careful with your decisions.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 16, 2016)

Markus said:


> Heard a thing or two about this lab. Met a  rep the other day, but he had also offered like 2-3 other labs he was carrying.  Is that normal for people to be able to get their hands on so many different kinds ?
> 
> Looking to start a solid cycle for this summer,  so many different labs,   Everyone says do your research or what not, but is it a bad thing to try out a new lab that the super jacked and ripped guy is offering




is it normal for people to be able to get their hands on so many different kinds---you talking different labs or different chemicals?  I would guess either way the answer would be yes.  If you know the right people you can get literally anything.  Then it just takes your home printer and "bam" you have a new UGL.  Flashy labels are just marketing anyway...at least that's my 2 cents.

As already said the super jacked and ripped guy can be just as big of a scammer as anyone else.  If he is taking the gear, ask him for blood test results he took (preferably recently).  

You're right though, everyone does say to do your research.  Being an illegal substance that can be easily faked (aka you wouldn't know it was fake for weeks) means there are lots of scammers out there.  Eventually you'll find the right people if its something you really want to do.


----------



## CedricJ (Jun 17, 2016)

Tried this lab's test e a few months ago and I got pretty good results. I'm planning on running some Anavar in July hopefully its just as good. I was pretty skinny when I started so anything works when you're starting from zero you're bound to put on mass.


----------



## Markus (Jun 20, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> is it normal for people to be able to get their hands on so many different kinds---you talking different labs or different chemicals?  I would guess either way the answer would be yes.  If you know the right people you can get literally anything.  Then it just takes your home printer and "bam" you have a new UGL.  Flashy labels are just marketing anyway...at least that's my 2 cents.
> 
> As already said the super jacked and ripped guy can be just as big of a scammer as anyone else.  If he is taking the gear, ask him for blood test results he took (preferably recently).
> 
> You're right though, everyone does say to do your research.  Being an illegal substance that can be easily faked (aka you wouldn't know it was fake for weeks) means there are lots of scammers out there.  Eventually you'll find the right people if its something you really want to do.




Ya for sure its a matter of getting the right person that's educated and able to answer all your questions.  A lot of people out there that don't have a clue about anything


----------



## whatisfitness (Oct 18, 2017)

tunafisherman said:


> is it normal for people to be able to get their hands on so many different kinds---you talking different labs or different chemicals?  I would guess either way the answer would be yes.  If you know the right people you can get literally anything.  Then it just takes your home printer and "bam" you have a new UGL.  Flashy labels are just marketing anyway...at least that's my 2 cents.
> 
> As already said the super jacked and ripped guy can be just as big of a scammer as anyone else.  If he is taking the gear, ask him for blood test results he took (preferably recently).
> 
> You're right though, everyone does say to do your research.  Being an illegal substance that can be easily faked (aka you wouldn't know it was fake for weeks) means there are lots of scammers out there.  Eventually you'll find the right people if its something you really want to do.





im cruising on this labs cyp at 300mg a week.. seems to be ok, but there are labs across the border that will do blood work for under a hundred bucks, seems like a good start to finding out which labs are legit in my area.....   im thinking of getting a test done soon but when i start hgh, doing some more research on proper dosage etc.. but its a hella expensive ****ing product to be running for long periods of time


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2017)

X- Fuel? Oh shxt....is that the new sports drink from professor Xavier? 

"Wanna be a mutant and join the team? Drink X-Fuel and you too may have what it takes to be apart of the X-Men"

Dopeness.....


----------



## Jin (Oct 19, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> X- Fuel? Oh shxt....is that the new sports drink from professor Xavier?
> 
> "Wanna be a mutant and join the team? Drink X-Fuel and you too may have what it takes to be apart of the X-Men"
> 
> Dopeness.....



Don't you ever sleep?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2017)

Jin said:


> Don't you ever sleep?



My dog woke me up to go outside, now i can't sleep so I'm grilling chicken hahaha


----------



## Caballero (Oct 19, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> now i can't sleep so I'm grilling chicken hahaha



You just gave me a flashback haha An old roommate  in our late 20's would set his alarm clock for 3am and start grilling chicken lol He's still a serious BB but marrried the wife won't let him do that anymore.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 19, 2017)

Can't go wrong with freshly grilled meat


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 16, 2017)

Pretty sure this lab also is available online. I always think the online stuff must be under dosed and reps are the next step up this is probably due to being a newbie.


----------

